# OAA Annual Meeting, Oct 25, 2009



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Me and Fiona will be there


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

damn, why did I think it was the following weekend? 
I'm going to be working the 25th...


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

someone make a motion for a marked yardage or rangefinder class for 3d - hurry, hurry


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Wiz w/a Sceptre said:


> someone make a motion for a marked yardage or rangefinder class for 3d - hurry, hurry


:zip:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

wiz w/a sceptre said:


> someone make a motion for a marked yardage or rangefinder class for 3d - hurry, hurry


lol.......


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I have to work. Seems I've missed almost everything this year.

But since I'm not going to be there, you can be sure that I won't be complaining about anything decided at the meeting . :lol:


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

*If you can't be there.........*

If you can't be there, you can still vote via proxy. Just find someone you trust who is going and send your proxy vote with them. That way you can still have your say.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*FIFI can you thank the OAA on our behalf*

FIFI, can you thank the OAA on our behalf for lending the Colby archery club the round target butts for the breast cancer shoot.. without these targets we would not have it a huge success again this year!! 6500$ raise for run for the cure.

I can't attend, I'm going to visit my mom for the week (and do some bird hunting too!) 

We'll be looking at the OAA again in 2010 as well. 

Gilles


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

FiFi said:


> If you can't be there, you can still vote via proxy. Just find someone you trust who is going and send your proxy vote with them. That way you can still have your say.


I trust nobody..........:angry:

OK, my proxy goes to Blake.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

But seriously, folks...




> By-Law Changes: These motions must be received by August 27th.
> 
> Rule and Regulation Changes: These motions must be received by October 18th.


For people interested in sending votes by proxy, the motions under discussion need to be published beforehand, and I trust they will.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Stash said:


> I trust nobody..........:angry:
> 
> OK, my proxy goes to Blake.


:chortle:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Further on the proxy matter:

Bylaw 9 A i-iv discusses proxy votes in reference to election of the Executive.

There is nothing in section 11 (Annual General Meeting) that refers to proxy votes on business matters.

Captain T or anyone else - will the OAA allow proxy votes in matters other than elections? Also,


> 9 A ii Any person who is entitled to vote by proxy may appoint in writing any other person who is a member in good standing


 Would an e-mail satisfy the "in writing" requirement?


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

An email would satisfy me but I think you're right. The only information around proxy voting is for election of officers. I think to allow proxy votes for rule and by-law changes there would need to be a change to the by-laws otherwise any vote could be contested.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

And of course, it's too late to make a motion to propose a by-law change to allow proxy voting on business matters...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*????*

Do we have to pre register to speak on a item... I got my invitation today in the mail on a bright yellow piece of paper with venue on it... It would be nice to know what each item is, as it says trad rule change... Is there a site that we can visit to see changes and or items on agenda in detail so we can review each in our own mind ... thanks in advance...


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*trad*



CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Do we have to pre register to speak on a item... I got my invitation today in the mail on a bright yellow piece of paper with venue on it... It would be nice to know what each item is, as it says trad rule change... Is there a site that we can visit to see changes and or items on agenda in detail so we can review each in our own mind ... thanks in advance...


Classic, you trad guys are getting to good, so they want to change to "all must shoot the red fiberglass ones.."

Gilles


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*duh*

I have 2 of those...lol lol left or right handed and upside down as well...


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

The trad rule change is in regards to building the riser out. My intention is to have all of the proposed changes laid out in detail on the OAA website.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I can't make the meeting but the only thing I'd like to see
is the rule of needing to attend both days of the Triple Crown for 3d.

Some of us want to shoot it and qualify but can't do both days.

That's my thing for change.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

shakyshot said:


> I can't make the meeting but the only thing I'd like to see
> is the rule of needing to attend both days of the Triple Crown for 3d.
> 
> Some of us want to shoot it and qualify but can't do both days.
> ...


It's too late to propose an item to have it voted on for this years AGM. The OAA website clearly labels out the timeframe for doing so.

The only event of the "Triple Crown" that is mandated to be a two day event is the first leg.... the OAA 3D Provincial Championships. The host clubs of the second and third legs can at their discretion decide on what format they wish to host those particular events. As for the Championships..... it's an 80 target event, can't see that changing to one day.......


Cheers


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*thanks captain t*

Looking forward to trad change in print thanks in advance.. so the 125 grain screw in tip is not in effect then???


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Cassichunter....

_The arrow must be shot from the shelf or hand with no elevated rest. Only a piece of leather or similar material 1/8 inch thick or less is allowed on the arrow shelf *and rise*_r.

The change is the addition of “and riser” at the end. This is a motion from a member.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Grey Eagle said:


> It's too late to propose an item to have it voted on for this years AGM. The OAA website clearly labels out the timeframe for doing so.
> 
> The only event of the "Triple Crown" that is mandated to be a two day event is the first leg.... the OAA 3D Provincial Championships. The host clubs of the second and third legs can at their discretion decide on what format they wish to host those particular events. As for the Championships..... it's an 80 target event, can't see that changing to one day.......
> 
> ...


worth a try


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*captain t*

I can see 1/8 on shelf so it is not a elevated rest persay but 1/8 on riser plate is incorrect to most, as some bows are cut past center shot.. and have to be built out .. not up... to tune properly... The ibo rule I think is within 1/8 of centre shot from stike plate.. and it does not give a thickness.. leather or other is acceptable... Hope this helps again a person with a thin arrow and low poundage is again at a disadvantage to proper tuning.... the guys shooting 2213 and larger don`t have a problem the rest of us do... thanks hope to meet you on the 25th....


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

For anyone that is going, since it isn't already listed or on the OAA site...

Meeting starts at 10!

got that from Bill & Tim yesterday...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Is there a deadline for nominations for the elected positions? The By Laws as posted on the website, section 9. C. iv. dealing with nominations seems to be cut off and there is no information regarding a deadline.

If there is a deadline in advance of the meeting, the names of the nominees should be posted immediately so that anyone not going to the meeting can give a proxy to another member and have that member place their vote.

If there is no deadline other than just prior to the actual meeting, how can people not attending instruct the members carrying their proxy how to place their vote?

And, by the way, giving a proxy to another member does not mean you let them use an extra vote as they choose - they should vote FOR you as YOU choose - you are just trusting them to vote as you instruct them to whether they agree or not.



If this is an omission in the By Laws, Adam, can you please make a note of it and address the issue at the appropriate time, along with the above-mentioned matter of proxy votes on business matters? Thanks.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> For anyone that is going, since it isn't already listed or on the OAA site...
> 
> Meeting starts at 10!
> 
> got that from Bill & Tim yesterday...


It's been on the home page of the website since October 3rd, and an information flier was sent to each of our members....:darkbeer:

There's been more information added to the agenda. You can download the working copy here


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for pointing this out. It appears there is a small section of the bylaws missing on the website. I'll have to get that fixed right away.

The nominations are declared closed immediately after the coming to order of the AGM.

I have not received any nominations for VP Admin or Treasurer to date.



Stash said:


> Is there a deadline for nominations for the elected positions? The By Laws as posted on the website, section 9. C. iv. dealing with nominations seems to be cut off and there is no information regarding a deadline.
> 
> If there is a deadline in advance of the meeting, the names of the nominees should be posted immediately so that anyone not going to the meeting can give a proxy to another member and have that member place their vote.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

> It's been on the home page of the website since October 3rd, and an information flier was sent to each of our members....
> 
> There's been more information added to the agenda. You can download the working copy here
> Yesterday 06:14 PM


Interesting how appendix I says that there will be _discussion_ on changing the target format. I sent in a proposal last year asking for this format change, but I was told it was sent in to late to be voted on last year and would have to wait until this year. I'd hope the oaa didn't drop the ball on this motion......

See everyone Sunday.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

IKm on my way. Granted I'm an hour behind schedule due to my stupid alarm clock thinking daylight saving times started today. :doh:

But I should be there by 10:00am or just a little bit after. :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Meet has been called to order.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Moparmatty said:


> IKm on my way. Granted I'm an hour behind schedule due to my stupid alarm clock thinking daylight saving times started today. :doh:
> 
> But I should be there by 10:00am or just a little bit after. :wink:


Daylight savings doesn t start until first Sunday in November.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

2010 Target Championships will be held June 26-27, 2009 at South Nation Archery Club.

2011 Target Championships are tentatively going to be in London

2011 Field Championships are going to in Saulte St. Marie.

2011 3D Championships are going to be in Temiskiming.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Pic said:


> Daylight savings doesn t start until first Sunday in November.


I know that but no one told my alarm clock that was programmed before daylight savings time was moved. :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

2010 OAA 3D scoring will have 11 ring scoring and not the current 10X.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I think that's all the news that was fit to print. :teeth:

I'm on the road back home.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

I thought the 2011 3-D went to the New Liskard club?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

You could be right Sean. (Man was that painful to say)

I think/thought the name of the club was Temiskiming Archer's or something but it was near New Liskard. :noidea:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> You could be right Sean. (Man was that painful to say)
> 
> I think/thought the name of the club was Temiskiming Archer's or something but it was near New Liskard. :noidea:


I think you're both right!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

One and the same.

It's just outside of N.L.....The town is now called Temiskiming Shores ( after some re-alignment of towns/townships).


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

thunderbolt said:


> I think you're both right!


:mg::mg::mg:

That right there is farking scary!!!!!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

JDoupe said:


> One and the same.
> 
> It's just outside of N.L.....The town is now called Temiskiming Shores ( after some re-alignment of towns/townships).


Just off Hwy 65, out past the golf course.

The 3D's were scheduled to be held in Central Zone in 2011 (part of the rotation between zones) but no club in Central made a bid for them. As a result Temiskaming got it by default.

Otherwise, good attended meeting, I beileve 55 people were there :mg: much more than in any recent year.

South Nation Archery did a great job of presenting their bid for the 2010 Target Championships, kudo's to them, and the Perkins family for their efforts.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*correction*

2010 target champs will be hosted by south nation at the athens ontario location of the perkins family .... not at the south nation club...


----------

